# Whitest Kids you know.



## Hackfox (Sep 13, 2008)

Just post your favorite ones here  I have three the Deer one the office with the freaky employee and then the one about the dead parents.

Dead Parents: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvCO7ZU5F0s
Deer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jky1sem5x4U&feature=related
Employee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkgMbU-we1o

There are more I like but these are my top three post your faves and enjoy:mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate that show so much...It's awkward to watch (I don't know how else to explain it really), but isn't funny, different, or new stuff ;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 13, 2008)

Me.


----------



## Takun (Sep 13, 2008)

It's seriously the best shit _ever._ 
Abe Lincoln
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4Uf9rsBbhc
Monster Party
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIANR55Cdqg&feature=related
Leg Peeing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWQoK506xkQ&feature=related
Opposite Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEqgTw7N_88&feature=related


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 13, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE WKUK.

dino rap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnIjTQ_YK0

gay doctor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar5iKag-6I8


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 13, 2008)

I love it too :3


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 13, 2008)

Hitler Rap for me. I especially like Goering's part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpRqvCps_MQ


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 13, 2008)

they're all awesome
WKUK fo lyfe chyeah


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 13, 2008)

Hitler rap is great XD


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 13, 2008)

every single furry youtube member ever


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 15, 2008)

They should make on with furz...Lol


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 16, 2008)

I found Scarin' Babies funny for some reason. Not sure why. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUIs9jweyUQ


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2008)

I haven't seen it in a while. I like the skit where whatshisname had people going into someone's office to fart.

Oh and "We buy drugs" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYw0gxxGNZY


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 18, 2008)

This topic was misleading, but then I realized that I was on "The Tube" forum, so I guess this makes a little bit more sense.

<====(Never heard of "whitest kids you know")


----------

